# Question - excess acid and Zoton??



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi everyoneJust a quick question. I have had an gastroscopy recently (last Tuesday - 26 March), and my consultant diagnosed excess acid in my stomach. He prescribed Zoton but unfortunately I had a really bad reaction to it (felt sick, headachy, breathless, racing heart, rash on my hands), so my consultant advised me to stop it and try taking Tagamet (which I have now been told is only available on prescription not over the counter as before).Is what I have called GERD, I get the most awful burning pain just below my throat (like heartburn - I think). My doc didnt give me a medical name or anything so I am none the wiser to what I have apart from producing too much acid.Has anyone had any reaction to Zoton?ThanksCatherine


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

What kind of drug is Zoton? I looked it up and can't find it.


----------



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi SlackerZoton's medical name is Lansoprazole.There is a website about it, it is http://www.cancernet.co.uk/zoton.htm ThanksCatherine


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh I see, you are from the U.K.Lansoprazole is Prevacid here in the U.S.Thanks


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I had lansoprazole and didnt like it. I am now on 20mg Omeprazole which stops my stomach producing acid as I have severe gerd. It has helped alot and reduced my severe attacks by 50%.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Lansoprazole is prilosec. Prevacid is something else but I think in the same family of PPI.I take pantoprazole wich is Pantoloc or Protonix in the U.S.There are a whole bunch of PPI and they all do similar jobs, so if one is not good for you, try another one. Tagamet I think is an H2 blocker wich stops the acid but doesnt prevent it from starting like the PPI do.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually, accodring to Rxlist.com, Lansoprazole is indeed Prevacid in the US.Prilosec is Omeprazole.


----------



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi peopleHope you are all okay.I am now on Tagamet which is agreeing with me more than the Zoton did.Has anyone heard of caffeine affecting the acid drugs, cos I drink a fair amount of coke and was told that I shouldnt drink it when I take Tagamet.Also as I asked in my first question, does my symptoms sound like I had GERD, or just excess acid.ThanksCatherine


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

If you have excess acid you should not drink any coke or any drink with caffeine. The caffeine makes your stomach produce more acid.


----------

